# Ginger Grater Advice Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's about time to get a ginger grater. I've seen a few mentioned at various times 
I wonder if anyone has had experience with the ceramic or other graters, and what they think of them.

Kind regards,

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Your microplane will work just fine for the task.

Phil


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

A microplane actually doesn't work well with ginger. It turns it into mush.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hello

This is what I use, works great, I am not saying the microplane is not good 

http://www.fantes.com/images/4114graters.jpg


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I prefer the ceramic ginger grater because when grating ginger you get really up close and personal with the grater. The ceramic grater avoids bleeding finger tips.

Grating ginger shouldn't result in great strips of ginger root like you would expect if you were grating carrots for example. It does and should turn to pulp. 

Jock


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd go with what he recommended.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

Thank you Chad Aaland, it does work well


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Shel,

I agree with those who suggest ceramic graters. There are some fabulous graters made in Japan. Check around in ethnic groceries.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I would agree it's superior for fresh ginger, but I store mine in a FoodSaver vacuum-sealed bag in the freezer and use what I need when I need it. The microplane grater gives me very fine shavings off the frozen-solid piece of ginger. The shavings are almost like snowflakes which melt into the dish nicely without giving me unpleasant bits.


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

I always freeze ginger before I grate it (with a microplane). It turns out just as Mezzaluna described.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who's chimed in. I never knew that freezing ginger would be acceptable. Does it retain it's nice, strong ginger flavor when frozen? How long might a knob of ginger last under such conditions? Do you just stick it in a plastic bag or a storage jar of some sort (I make extensive use of French working glasses)? 

Signed,

Gleeful in Georgia


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

Yes you freeze it in a ziploc bag, it keeps a long time


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I learned to wrap it tightly in plastic first when I was using self-closing bags. Now that I have a FoodSaver I don't need to.

I think the flavor is a bit more subdued, but not much. It still has a punch to it.


----------



## paddy (Feb 18, 2007)

I use one of these ginger grater - aluminum

You can find them cheep at an oriental food store.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think I'd want to use any aluminum tools in the kitchen ... wouldn't it react with the acid in the ginger?

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Me neither( personal preferences )

Here is what I use, not expensive & it does the job very well 

http://www.fantes.com/images/4114graters.jpg


----------

